# 49 cc Diva - Toe Overlap?



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm considering ordering one with no chance to try for size. I'm concerned about possible toe overlap. 

I'm currently on a Litespeed Ghisallo small, the top tube is 52.5 vs. 51.0 on the Diva. I would like the shorter tt, but have been on some small bikes before w/ terrible toe overlap. My LS has *almost* none. I can make the wheel hit my toe if I try real hard, but just barely.

What do you think? thanks.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*700 or 650c?*

Frame that small, sometimes the builder goes down to 650c wheels - this can help with overlap. I looked on the Diva spec sheet and it doesn't say, ask your LBS?

Your LBS should be able to call their Orbea rep and get the answer for you.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks, but I'm not interested in 650 wheels. 

Thanks for looking at the spec sheet. It doesn't give wheelbase measurement either. I have a call and an email into Orbea, no response yet.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*don't worry about it*

Unless you are doing a lot of slow turns in parking lots or track standing at stop lights, tire to toe overlap does not matter. I have it on my Madone, had it on my IF, my Dean, my Trek 2120 and my 600. It doesn't affect my riding, although the toes of my nice white shoes do get dirty sometimes.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Your litespeed has almost none because it's a man's bike. The litespeed bella has ridiculous toe overlap - very poorly designed. The orbeas may have a little but it's nothing like the bella. The top tubes on the orbea diva are actually the same as the orca 48. It's the angle of the head tube and seat tubes that are less steep than the orca so the wheelbase is wider.

As a commuter I have to say that toe overlap does matter. It's the times when I snaking through stalled traffic and making turns at slow speed that I'm concerned about. If I hit my tire when I'm clipped in in that situation I will go down and I will be run over. My guess is that with the diva I'll be clipping myself out a lot more. And of course with the swanky frame I'll be a lot more careful anyways. 

I would never buy a bike without trying a frame with similar geometry. Especially an orbea because their women's bikes are not designed like anyone elses. If you can find any orbea 49 women's bike it will have the exact same geometry- they've been making them the same for years. Maybe you can borrow someone's?


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

litespeedchick said:


> Thanks, but I'm not interested in 650 wheels.
> 
> Thanks for looking at the spec sheet. It doesn't give wheelbase measurement either. I have a call and an email into Orbea, no response yet.


The Diva in size 49 has a wheelbase of 970cm. The measurement from center of BB to front wheel axle is 575cm

Ref: https://www.orbea.com/upload/cuadros_geometrias/diva_g.gif


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*If you need*

I have 650c Mavic new in Box elites, my wife changed her mind on wheels.


----------

